# Deduction of Allowances for holiday



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

Recently I went on holiday, i was away from work for 7 days.

My company has deducted all the allowances from my months salary. Ie Car, phone, accommodation. 

Is this correct? They are telling me this is UAE law. 

I am actually fuming about this, because not only are my holidays "calendar" days, I am now being penalised for having a holiday. Yet, i still have to pay for a crapy TIDA.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

this is quite F*cked. Start looking for a job and punch someone (not necessarily in that order).

At the very least housing allowance has to be paid during leave (very clearly mentioned in the labour law Article 77). Though I have never seen anyone not getting ALL their allowances during leave. I guess they are just treating you and abusing you like a labourer.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

I am on this website, Article 9 says they have to. 
UAE LABOR LAW

Is this official, is there any where I can find hte offical UAE Civil Code?


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

This is completely ridiculous and against the UAE labor law, although it is widely practiced particularly in Abu Dhabi (according to hearing from my friends and acquaintances).

I suggest you call the MOL hotline and ask them what should be done.

My company does another thing. Once you go on leave, they deduce everything (basic & allowances) and you get a double salary once you complete the year.


----------



## Made in Sheffield (Mar 12, 2014)

A.Abbass said:


> This is completely ridiculous and against the UAE labor law, although it is widely practiced particularly in Abu Dhabi (according to hearing from my friends and acquaintances).
> 
> I suggest you call the MOL hotline and ask them what should be done.
> 
> My company does another thing. Once you go on leave, they deduce everything (basic & allowances) and you get a double salary once you complete the year.


The company I used to work for did something like that. 

They'd withhold your salary whenever you had leave days off work. They then gave you your leave pay at the end of every August. Not really helpful when you use your holiday entitlement to erm... go on holiday, which needs money. Why do they make things so ball achingly difficult? 

My boss was a right b**** though, that could explain it.


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

Made in Sheffield said:


> The company I used to work for did something like that.
> 
> They'd withhold your salary whenever you had leave days off work. They then gave you your leave pay at the end of every August. Not really helpful when you use your holiday entitlement to erm... go on holiday, which needs money. Why do they make things so ball achingly difficult?
> 
> My boss was a right b**** though, that could explain it.


I believe it has to do with employee retention. The more money they owe you the less chances you think of leaving ? I am just assuming.

Our incentives are also being paid 3 months late.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

I am f ing fuming. Stuff like this, makes me want to sell my stuff and fly home. I have alot of pride, and do not take being treated like "pregnant fish" lightly. It's not even the cash, its not that much 5k. Its the principle of it. Your taking my money of me, that i worked hard for - 6 days a week. Taking a holiday isn't something you should be punished for.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

If its the law, we have 1500 employees in the UAE who we are apparently breaking the law over.

Its BS.


----------



## sm105 (Jan 9, 2014)

I just went through a similar situation with an employee. It was different in that he had requested LWOP over and above his annual leave, but then complained that his allowances were cut during that period in addition to his basic pay.

Our HR reviewed and consulted with our lawyers, who advised that all allowances are payable during annual leave and sick leave, but when leave over and above that is granted on a discretionary basis the terms of the grant of the leave are between the employer and employee. The only exception would be for the once-in-a-lifetime Hajj leave which is unpaid for basic wage, but allowances are still payable during that period.


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

There are always nasty people in some HR departments. I recall I got a really good package a few years back from a company in Abu Dhabi. And when I went through the detailed offer letter it stated the basic was 5K. I called the HR guy and asked him why would the basic be a small fraction of one of the many allowances ? That just doesn't make sense. He replied it was the company's policy.

Going further through the offer letter, they stated that during annual leaves you only get the basic. Doing the calculations and substracting that annual leave amount from the annual income gives you a totally different salary. Not to mention EOS benefits are calculated based on the basic.

If it's only a mere 5K I would send an email to the CEO/COO addressing the issue and informing them how inappropriate this is. Don't mention you are going to complain, don't mention labor law and don't request a reimbursement.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Hmm...

This is the first time I've heard of companies deducting the benefits from when you take holidays. It's obviously illegal as others have confirmed.

You can try to fight it but you will get a black mark next to your name and they will send you packing whenever convenient. 

I would start looking for a new job ASAP. No point in waiting. Summer's over, people are back at work as the traffic has confirmed, hiring and recruitment will start. Circulate your CV among the recruitment firms and start researching proper companies (no local outfits) and their websites and contact them directly about opportunities.

There's so many CVs out here of highly qualified people who lasted less than a year at one job before moving on. It's not held against you. People understand.


----------



## V.E.S. (Sep 8, 2015)

iggles said:


> Recently I went on holiday, i was away from work for 7 days.
> 
> My company has deducted all the allowances from my months salary. Ie Car, phone, accommodation.
> 
> ...


It is obviously against the labor law of UAE which says that “The worker shall receive a basic wage and a housing allowance, if any, for the days of the annual leave” (p.78). You have the right to get at least the accommodation allowance. In such situation you may address to Labor Office and file a claim there against the employer asking for compensation of the deducted amount.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

It's not legal. Having said that, have you checked your letter of appointment (not your Arabic contract) to see if there's any clauses in there to this effect? If so, and you've signed that letter, technically you've agreed to it. I'm not sure I'd argue the AED 5K but if I left, I'd refuse to sign the cancellation form, threatening them with the MoL (hopefully, you have a pay slip to prove what they deducted?) till they coughed up. You're in a field that's reasonably sought after, well paid and most people who do what you do don't work six days a week!


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

BedouGirl said:


> and most people who do what you do don't work six days a week!


You mean spend 8 hours each day of those 6 days on here?


----------



## Bruce Stephen (Oct 2, 2013)

The Rascal said:


> You mean spend 8 hours each day of those 6 days on here?


Excellent understanding. Yes, 6 days a week, 8 (or more!!) hours a day.

PS. Where is the post for your mate...
PS2. The beatles sang 2 songs 《Please, Mr. Postman》《I wanna hold your hand》


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Bruce Stephen said:


> Excellent understanding. Yes, 6 days a week, 8 (or more!!) hours a day. PS. Where is the post for your mate... PS2. The beatles sang 2 songs 《Please, Mr. Postman》《I wanna hold your hand》


 I think The Carpenters sang the first one.


----------



## Bruce Stephen (Oct 2, 2013)

BedouGirl said:


> I think The Carpenters sang the first one.


Beatles were not the 1st to sing the 1st. But there was a cover version by THE BEATLES.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

iggles said:


> Is this official, is there any where I can find hte offical UAE Civil Code?



Let me google that for you


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

rsinner said:


> Let me google that for you


I got rinsed by own joke!  By you of all people!!! 

I have been on all those websites already. It mentions accommodation but nothing about the other allowances. I will wait out the remaining 2 months to get my settlement leave, then i am outta here. 

I wrote a thread around 7 months ago about where I work, smoking around me, bugs, can't touch anything, working 60 hours a week. It's all true.  

Honestly I once watch (in pure disbelief) a cockroach crawl from one side of the table to the other, it was the size of a rubber.

Can anyone confirm if its against the law to deduct allowances other than accommodation. I have proof that accommodation needs to be paid, just not transport, phone and "over time"


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Where do you work Iggles? I presumed you were in leadership position seeing how much time you have on your hands to play around on the forum! 

What they've done sucks by the way and it's definitely against the law.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

iggles said:


> I have been on all those websites already. It mentions accommodation but nothing about the other allowances. I will wait out the remaining 2 months to get my settlement leave, then i am outta here.
> .....
> Can anyone confirm if its against the law to deduct allowances other than accommodation. I have proof that accommodation needs to be paid, just not transport, phone and "over time"


Unfortunately thats the source - the labour law only mentions accommodation. why not call the MOL?



iggles said:


> By you of all people!!!


should i be offended ?


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

pamela0810 said:


> Where do you work Iggles? I presumed you were in leadership position seeing how much time you have on your hands to play around on the forum!
> 
> What they've done sucks by the way and it's definitely against the law.


I work 6 days a week, so what I'd cram in 5 days in UK I have an extra 10 hours here  Every silver cloud??? 

I am a leader among men, yes I am in a senior position. Obliviously my iggles pseudonym is different to my Mr XXXXX pseudonym, I definitely act differently in here than at work


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

Also any one notice that i got paid 8th of September for the month of August. Always late


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

iggles said:


> Also any one notice that i got paid 8th of September for the month of August. Always late


Manning up and speaking to your manager should help?
How's that resume coming along ?


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

rsinner said:


> Manning up and speaking to your manager should help?
> How's that resume coming along ?


Not if your manager is a wimp.....


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

rsinner said:


> Manning up and speaking to your manager should help?
> How's that resume coming along ?


My boss


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

iggles said:


> ...I definitely act differently in here than at work


considering you watched a cockroach crawl across (what i am assuming is a reasonably sized) desk...


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

imac said:


> considering you watched a cockroach crawl across (what i am assuming is a reasonably sized) desk...


Ok. I'll throw in the following then too...

I'm curious about the size of the cockroach. You say rubber sized? What kind of rubber are we talking about here? Eraser or condom? If condom, one still in the packet or stretched out?


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

I don't believe this is something that warrants looking for another job. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

QOFE said:


> Ok. I'll throw in the following then too...
> 
> I'm curious about the size of the cockroach. You say rubber sized? What kind of rubber are we talking about here? Eraser or condom? If condom, one still in the packet or stretched out?












I just watched it in amazement crawl over my laptop, all around my papers. It was like, it knew I was there, but didn't care. 

He stared me down, and just carried on as if I was nothing to him


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

And it made the news....


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

iggles said:


> ...He stared me down, and just carried on...


that's pretty much what people here on EF do too...


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

No? Really?

You must have pretty low standards when it comes to employers.

A company that pulls this kind of crap on its employees is not a company you want to stay with and will only hurt you career-wise in the long run. 



A.Abbass said:


> I don't believe this is something that warrants looking for another job. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

TallyHo said:


> No? Really?
> 
> You must have pretty low standards when it comes to employers.
> 
> A company that pulls this kind of crap on its employees is not a company you want to stay with and will only hurt you career-wise in the long run.


There has been enough of these games played on me. I am just waiting for the 1 year mark, then bammmm. Straight outta Compton!!


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

TallyHo said:


> No? Really?
> 
> You must have pretty low standards when it comes to employers.
> 
> A company that pulls this kind of crap on its employees is not a company you want to stay with and will only hurt you career-wise in the long run.


I hear all sorts of crap happening in many companies in UAE. If everyone I know who faced something similar would leave work people would be changing jobs as frequent as changing their car oil.

I believe it doesn't take months to discover that my employer is one I don't want to stay with. 

If I just discovered my company is an awful place only by the time I am going on leave then there is something definitely wrong with me, not the company.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Iggie made a mistake in initially coming to the UAE with his current company. It's not always easy to suss out a company when you're being recruited from abroad. But he's learned his lesson and he'll be moving on. 

None of us are telling him to quit now but to start looking for a new job. Why do you think this isn't worth leaving a company for? 5K is a lot of money to be docked for a week's leave.

I've always worked for western multinationals, both large and medium sized, as have most of my friends. We never have these kind of crap (or any of the other horror stories you hear about) happen to us. It's primarily the Indian or local or other Middle Eastern or Russian companies that treat their employees like ****.

Iggie's company doesn't care about him. They will have no hesitation firing him when it's convenient, with no excuse beyond that he doesn't fit in well with the team. There is no loyalty so Iggie should show no loyalty in exchange. If Arabs or South Asians allow themselves to be continually raped by their employers, that's their problem, not Iggie's. 





A.Abbass said:


> I hear all sorts of crap happening in many companies in UAE. If everyone I know who faced something similar would leave work people would be changing jobs as frequent as changing their car oil.
> 
> I believe it doesn't take months to discover that my employer is one I don't want to stay with.
> 
> If I just discovered my company is an awful place only by the time I am going on leave then there is something definitely wrong with me, not the company.


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

TallyHo said:


> Iggie made a mistake in initially coming to the UAE with his current company. It's not always easy to suss out a company when you're being recruited from abroad. But he's learned his lesson and he'll be moving on.
> 
> None of us are telling him to quit now but to start looking for a new job. Why do you think this isn't worth leaving a company for? 5K is a lot of money to be docked for a week's leave.
> 
> ...


You seem to know things I don't about iggles. I definitely agree with most of what you mentioned. I was basing my opinion on the probability he is otherwise happy at work. But apparently there are many other issues that warrants looking for another job.

I still have no idea what arabs and indians have to do with this . Perhaps it is a common sport these days to bash arabs and indians on every single thread ?


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

I don't think Tallyho knows any more than this thread. But I think I am just the textbook story, good looking westerner in a bad job 

I sadly don't have to many friends in UAE (because all i do is work, and my Russian wife just controls me (joke), but my two experiences here aren't great.

1) Mine, as per this thread (Syrian) - I also knew after 2/3 months this wasn't the company for me, but I wanted consistency on CV. And nevertheless the work I was doing was making me better at my job. 
2) My partner, who on her first job when she said she was leaving for what ever reason, the owner threatened to find out where she lived and kill and rape her, and then he subsequently ran away with her purse and passport (she had me on the phone, heard it all). That was Syrian owned.

Anyhow, onwards and upwards. We are thinking of making the step to Dubai, so it kind of all comes to a logical close in Abu Dhabi in December.


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

iggles said:


> I don't think Tallyho knows any more than this thread. But I think I am just the textbook story, good looking westerner in a bad job
> 
> I sadly don't have to many friends in UAE (because all i do is work, and my Russian wife just controls me (joke), but my two experiences here aren't great.
> 
> ...


Good luck :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

Agree it's **** many employers here get away with stuff like this, partly I think because whereas in another country you might say f it and quit to look for another job, here in many cases your existence and finances and often housing are linked to and controlled by whichever company you work for. It's ****e.

Good to be patient and plan your exit, but aye look for another job in the meantime if only because approvals and hiring process can take a while..


----------



## Bruce Stephen (Oct 2, 2013)

iggles said:


> I don't think Tallyho knows any more than this thread. But I think I am just the textbook story, good looking westerner in a bad job
> 
> I sadly don't have to many friends in UAE (because all i do is work, and my Russian wife just controls me (joke), but my two experiences here aren't great.
> 
> ...


So difficult to believe that issues like these are happening around you and me.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

So...one month on.

Yesterday i received a job offer, with a Western Company, 5 days a week, no deduction of salary on holiday, no cockroaches on my desk, no calendar days


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Congrats, and make sure you read the small-print this time. Still in Abu Dhabi?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

iggles said:


> So...one month on.
> 
> Yesterday i received a job offer, with a Western Company, 5 days a week, no deduction of salary on holiday, no cockroaches on my desk, no calendar days


Congratulations!
Just make sure everything is properly confirmed in the offer and matches the signed contract.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Woo hoo! :cheer2:

AD or DXB?


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Am I the only one who's amazed that _ANYONE _would give iggles a job?


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

Abu Dhabi! 

Iggles is a [email protected] - Mr Iggles is a hard working professional.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

It would be nice to see Mr. Iggles on this forum sometimes 
Congratulations!


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

iggles said:


> So...one month on.
> 
> Yesterday i received a job offer, with a Western Company, 5 days a week, no deduction of salary on holiday, no cockroaches on my desk, no calendar days


good news congrats! This place is ****e sometimes, always good to see someone getting on


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

I am handing in my notice today. 

Is there anything I need to be aware of, ie UAE laws etc? 

Is it a simple, notice like UK. Or do i need to write regarding the amount of holidays i have left etc etc?


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

pamela0810 said:


> It would be nice to see Mr. Iggles on this forum sometimes
> Congratulations!


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Just hand in your written notice in line with your employment contract and bend over the desk while the company royally screws you.


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

Check your contract and plan ahead, if you've been there less than one year it might be worth (a) speaking to HR or your manager first to check no objection before you officially resign, and/or (b) speak to new employer to inform them you could be subject to ban etc.

Otherwise a letter of notice with effective date is the way to go, same as UK.

Good luck!


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

I guess congratulations are in order, Mr 50 shades of brown.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

QOFE said:


> I guess congratulations are in order, Mr 50 shades of brown.


I thought he was white?


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

pamela0810 said:


> I thought he was white?


How do you make 50 shades out of white? 

I was referring to his Mr Grey picture. I would have him as brown rather than grey due to the brown coloured stuff he utters.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

QOFE said:


> How do you make 50 shades out of white?
> 
> I was referring to his Mr Grey picture. I would have him as brown rather than grey due to the brown coloured stuff he utters.


:focus:


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

iggles said:


> :focus:


Wot wot
It's still the "Iggles show"...


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Proceed with caution, Iggie boy.

I have a feeling this sideshow isn't quite over yet. Don't get upset, take your time, don't sign anything without reading it closely, and more importantly, asking us for advice. 

You'll be out of there soon enough but as I said, proceed with caution.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

^^^^^ What he said ^^^^^


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

Not handed it in yet, to busy at work / Pam's advances are increasingly forward.

A positive thing for me is, that my next employer is a main contractor, and my current employer is a sub contractor to the MC....and my next project, has my current employer as a subcontractor! 

So if they do mess me around I can get my revenge, but I am not that type of guy. Iggles is (a big twit mummy iggles would say), Mr Iggles is a professional who doesn't play these games.

Edit - Also i know my boss will ask where I am going to, do i say or say none of your business?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

iggles said:


> Not handed it in yet, to busy at work / Pam's advances are increasingly forward.
> 
> A positive thing for me is, that my next employer is a main contractor, and my current employer is a sub contractor to the MC....and my next project, has my current employer as a subcontractor!
> 
> ...


Is there a non-compete clause in your agreement? Would the new company fall under this clause? Also, if it were me, I'd just say that I'm weighing my options at the moment and do not have any offers on hand.

What advances are you talking about?!!


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

no non-compete clause, also my new employer isn't a competitor. 

I am just going to say the truth tbh, why lie. They will find out via LinkedIn


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Don't update Linkedin until after you leave. 

Say what Pam told you. It's really none of their business. 



iggles said:


> I am just going to say the truth tbh, why lie. They will find out via LinkedIn


I'm worried that the company may try to enact a labour ban since you've been there less than a year. But you should be ok as you presumably have the right diplomas and make enough money.


----------



## nagib_91 (Mar 14, 2014)

work in a nice company, they deduct salary after each annual leave stating it's the law in the UAE.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Then you don't work for a nice company.



nagib_91 said:


> work in a nice company, they deduct salary after each annual leave stating it's the law in the UAE.


----------

